# Piura - "Ciudad del Eterno Calor"



## bcvccv (Jan 27, 2011)

*Unas fotos más*




















​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenas tomas. Piura se ve recontra tropical en las fotos.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Que chevere se ven las fotos cuando el sol está prendido.


----------



## bcvccv (Jan 27, 2011)

chikobestia said:


> Que chevere se ven las fotos cuando el sol está prendido.


Y esto es todos los días, sería rarísimo no ver un sol caliente en la ciudad.


----------



## bcvccv (Jan 27, 2011)

Gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

Gratamente sorprendido, pense q Piura sería mas o menos como Lima o Trujillo, pero en las fotos me recuerdas al vallecito en Aqp, muy bonita, de todas maneras el próximo mes la visito


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

es la ciudad q mas me gusta del norte! Piura! junto con chiclayo... por cierto muy xeveres las fotos!


----------



## manuel.calle.araujo (Dec 9, 2009)

ey esas fotos son mias!, ajaja, , bueno normal, significa que te gustaron, las tuyas tambien estan bacanes, buen thread!. saludos


----------



## bcvccv (Jan 27, 2011)

manuel.calle.araujo said:


> ey esas fotos son mias!, ajaja, , bueno normal, significa que te gustaron, las tuyas tambien estan bacanes, buen thread!. saludos


Si , realmente me gustaron mucho.
Saludos.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Es bueno que hayan personas que se tomen la molestia de mostrar las distintas caras de Piura,ciudad que me acoge desde hace un tiempo.Al principio me costó volver a adaptarme al clima y a un ritmo de vida diferente al de Lima,pero con el paso del tiempo he podido darme cuenta que es un lugar donde se puede pasar bien.
Desde mi llegada,he podido conocer gente nueva,realidades diferentes,otras costumbres,su particular forma de hablar (que me gusta imitar y a mis amigos les da risa),valgan verdades esta estancia ha sido enriquecedora,sin embargo,debo admitir que me falta mucho por conocer sobre esta tierra calurosa que me ha recibido.


----------



## bcvccv (Jan 27, 2011)

Piura​Ciudad del Eterno Calor​








​


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Muy buenas las fotos.*


----------



## SAPSA (Apr 18, 2011)

*Linda Piura!!!*

Gratamente sorprendido por las fotos posteadas, me encanta ver la cantidad de arboles q tiene ña ciudad obviamente para mitigar el calor... ojala revivan el hilo con mas fotos de la Piura urbana, grande Piura sacando la cara por el extremo norte peruano. :cheers:


----------

